# Eggy Females and How to Identify Them?



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

I've never been able to identify an eggy female. At pet stores, I'm always left wondering whether they're bloated, are actually eggy, or have tapeworms or something. 

Can you actually see the eggs? Or are their stomachs shaped differently when they're eggy or something? I can't tell the difference, either way. 

Any pics appreciated!


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

On light bodied fish you should be able to see the ovaries and the eggs. I don't know how to explain it... it's just a shape thing.


----------



## Abby (Jan 13, 2011)

let me see, my females are all full of eggs, bronxie was showing her breeding stripes this morning when i checked her 

this is lexi shes in qt for her fin damage and has scales missing on the other side









this image is saved as bronx but its actually agent 88 i think









Cinder:









Agent 88s stomach:









This looks like Bronxie:











you can see the "Round" look hope this helps


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

Thank you both... I'll try to get a decent pic of Amaryllis to see how she is- hoping I can get some feedback on her, if she's eggy or not, since I might be picking up a male for her tomorrow.

And I think I can see the eggs through Agent 88's stomach... it's really confusing, lol.


----------



## Abby (Jan 13, 2011)

they look like they have swollowed a ball, they look stretched and pale on the round part. 

My lps betta lady reckons females always have some eggs, they drop them as they build up and are not used, in the aquarium there has one little white betta who is always being followed by the other fish cause they will eat the eggs she drops lol


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

Yeah, I read about females always having eggs... and 1f2f helped me with Amaryllis, who is apparently eggy. So that's good.

And I think I get the gist of identifying eggy females now... still a bit tricky but I think I got it.


----------



## Abby (Jan 13, 2011)

lol yay!


----------

